# Java3D Szenegraph Export als VRML, .X3D, .OBJ, .POV, U3D oder PLY



## Bergtroll (24. Jul 2011)

Hmsel... ich habe jetzt bereits seit mehreren Tagen nach einer Library / Klasse / Methode gesucht, den Java 3D Scene Graph in eines der oben genannten Formate zu exportieren. Bisher ohne Erfolg, ich habe keinen Exporter gefunden. Bin ich blind? Übersehe ich was? 

Falls Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt, vielen Dank, 

Bergtroll


----------



## Marco13 (24. Jul 2011)

Die 750seitige Spec enthält das Wort "export" genau einmal: _Designers can export
geometry designed using an external modeler to a file. Java 3D can use that geometric
information, but only if an application provides a means for reading and
translating the modeler’s file format into Java 3D primitives_

Auch eine Websuche bringt erstaunlich wenig. Aber ob das wirklich sooo erstaunlich ist...? Wenn man sich klarmacht, wie viel Information in einem Szenegraph steckt... Quasi ALLES - also, was soll rausgeschrieben werden, wenn man im Szenegraph auf eine PickTranslateBehavior oder so stößt? Damit einher geht die Frage in der umgekehrten Richtung: Was unterstützen die genannten Formate alles? Animationen? Interaktionen? Schon Dinge wie Licht sind schwierig. 

Was genau soll das Ergebnis dieses "rausschreibens" sein? (Abgesehen von einer Datei  ). Also, in einer "normalen" OBJ steckt üblicherweise nicht viel - eigentlich nur "rohe" Geometriedaten, ohne Struktur. VRML ist schon viel strukturierter. Also, was soll mit den Dateien am Ende alles gemacht werden können? Irgendwas zu schreiben, was alle Shape3Ds sucht, und schaut, ob dort ein GeometryArray drin ist, den man irgendwie in eine OBJ quetschen kann, wäre vielleicht nicht sooo aufwändig, aber... was könnte man damit anfangen...?


----------



## Bergtroll (24. Jul 2011)

Hi Marco,

war mir irgendwie klar, dass ich zuerst von dir höre . Im Endeffekt brauche ich die Geometrie und vermutlich Material und Farbdaten dreier Oberflächen, die ich aus Messdaten erzeuge. Im Endeffekt soll das ganze in eine 3D PDF überführt werden, wobei ich den MeshLab Server zu nutzen gedenke. Animationen, Behaviors, Beleuchtung und Sonstiges ist in diesem Fall nicht von Belang.

Viele Grpße,

Bergtroll


----------



## Marco13 (25. Jul 2011)

Hmja, ohne 100% sicher zu sein: Ich schätze, dass schon eine "einfache" Appearance mehr Information enthält, als z.B. in der MTL-Datei zu einer OBJ untergebracht werden kann. Aber wie gesagt, rohe OBJs könnten sogar mit vertretbarem Aufwand machbar sein. Vielleicht schau' ich mir das in den nächsten Tagen nochmal an.


----------



## Marco13 (26. Jul 2011)

Was meinst du mit "Farbdaten" der Oberfläche? Bin gerade nicht sicher, ob z.B. OBJ sowas (im Sinne von "Vertex Colors" überhaupt anbietet. Ansonsten würde ich vielleicht mal versuchsweise ein bißchen rumbasteln, an einer Klasse, die einen Szenegraph auf die eine oder andere Weise in eine oder mehrere OBJs schreibt... (falls ich nicht irgendwann merke, dass es keinen Sinn macht... )


----------

